# Saturday Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

was steak from the Akorn night. Had shrimp n grits and some sautéed shrooms with it.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent Pay!


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Yummy!!


----------

